# Happy Birthday, MTHR !



## test84 (Mar 23, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MTHR!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










( 8^D~





a man with great butt:





minkey:





in the 80s ...





And the globe!





44 years of joy and sorrow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




give test a hug!


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy hrthday!


----------



## bobrules (Mar 23, 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 23, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MTHR!


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 23, 2008)

It really must be something to actually be the most respected and beloved member of a 100,00 community.
My dear friend, I hope you will always remember that, whatever happens, and whatever the boundaries, you will always have GBAtemp and within it a pretty good bunch of people that you actually mean a lot to them.

Happy birthday mthrnite, rock like hell and have a great time, you earn it everyday!


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy birthday Mr. Mthr!
=D


----------



## Westside (Mar 23, 2008)

Congrats, and have a good one.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## JPH (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy birthday mthrnite! Thanks for all you do around the site, editing the Tempcast, and overall just being the coolest semi-old dude I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you have a good one, mthr


----------



## Verocity (Mar 23, 2008)

woo! Happy Birfday momma!


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy awesome birthday of awesomeness! You keep on rockin!


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 23, 2008)

happy birthday mthrnite


----------



## silverspoon (Mar 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Osaka (Mar 23, 2008)

Quick! a birthday cake is needed!


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 23, 2008)

( 8^D~

(lol, thanks... am i old yet?)


----------



## Osaka (Mar 23, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> ( 8^D~
> 
> (lol, thanks... am i old yet?)


nope, you are only old if you are at least 60


----------



## PuyoDead (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy day of birth!


----------



## Osaka (Mar 23, 2008)

also, you have to look at least like this to be an old guy


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 23, 2008)

HAPPY SLIGHTLY LATE BIRTHDAY BECAUSE I WAS TOO BUSY PALYING COUTNER STRIKE AND REPLYIGN TO SCUBERSTEVE


----------



## Austinz (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy birthday mate, and a good sign you havent responded yet, hence meaning you have a life and ya livin it up on ya birthday, i guarantee that makes me envy you more


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 23, 2008)

Austinz said:
			
		

> Happy birthday mate, and a good sign you havent responded yet, hence meaning you have a life and ya livin it up on ya birthday, i guarantee that makes me envy you more



He already responded.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday mthrnite!


----------



## hankchill (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy,

oh, Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy .

a Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy,

It's a... wait, I lost track.. Christmas?

NO

BIRTHDAY!

Bappy Hrthday to Mthr!


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy birthday mthr!
I hope you'll have many to come.


----------



## Costello (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy birthday Gary!
Hope you have a great time with the kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will see you soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



joyeux anniversaire!


----------



## Neko (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday , MTHR!


----------



## Digeman (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy birthday mthr! Or as we sweds say, Grattis på födelsedagen!


----------



## noONE (Mar 23, 2008)

Indeed, Grattis på födelsedagen/Happy Birthday MTHR!


----------



## redact (Mar 23, 2008)

merry buffday and a happy new year you old coot


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Bday, may you celebrate many more.


----------



## Shelleeson (Mar 23, 2008)

have a wonderful birthday mthrnite


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Mar 23, 2008)

happy easter,no no no 


oh happy birthday mthrn


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy birthday, *mthr*!!! 












Have a good one.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 23, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> ( 8^D~
> 
> (lol, thanks... am i old yet?)



You're the oldest young person that I know Mthr!


----------



## Upperleft (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday mthr =D


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Mthrday!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 23, 2008)

I can't believe I almost missed mthr's birthday! Happy birthday mthr (mthrday~), my good man. You're 44 years young today. A young whipper-snapper like yourself better be celebrating it up right today.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy birthday again.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 23, 2008)

BAPPY HRTHDAY, mthrnite! Please continue to serve GBAtemp like you do, and entertain us too!


----------



## dice (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mthrnite!!!


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 23, 2008)

Mthrnite is my god  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









(Please forgive my shooping your highness)


----------



## dice (Mar 23, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Mthrnite is my god
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like he's sniffing Earth lol


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 23, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you my Photoshop skills were bad


----------



## Maktub (Mar 23, 2008)

lulz sink

happ b'day, gratulera, ja!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 23, 2008)

hv vry gd dy mthr


----------



## GameDragon (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday mthrnite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you have a good one!


And Happy Birthday to me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Today I turn 18


----------



## dice (Mar 23, 2008)

GameDragon said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday mthrnite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to you too


----------



## lagman (Mar 23, 2008)

What an awesome day to come back!

Happy Birthday G-Man!

In Mthr We Trust


----------



## xJonny (Mar 23, 2008)

Hope i'm not too late to say bappy hrthday, mthr!


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy birthday, mthr! Easter has jack shit on you.


----------



## test84 (Mar 23, 2008)

who is this mother everyone's talkin about anyway?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 23, 2008)

MTHR'S B-DAY IS WIN!!!!


----------



## Westside (Mar 23, 2008)

mthr's (B^Day


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks everbuddy! I've had a lovely day, and I'll post up a picture of my present a little later, awesome t-shirt!
Westside, you are hyper-clever!
Lagman, welcome back, we've missed you.

..and happy birthday to GameDragon and spinal_cord, two guys I like, and the rest of you who don't quite ring a bell cuz I'm like, really old, and I forget things....

All Hail GBAtemp!


----------



## Little (Mar 24, 2008)

HAPPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MISTER MTHRNITE


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 24, 2008)

ACK! How could I not notice this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I beg your forgiveness, lord Mthrnite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And as an apology, Happy HRTHDAY MTHRNITE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











P.S. You're now 3 times older than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.2. Sign me to teh fan club!


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 24, 2008)

Son of a bitch.  Been busy for a couple days and I missed the brthday of the grand poo-bah.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Late Brthday buddy!  Hope you went and got some diner pie!

Cheers for being an all-around decent human being.


----------



## test84 (Mar 24, 2008)

Where is my pic ur tshirt?


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 25, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> Where is my pic ur tshirt?


here ya go, as promised...




I got a great card as well, hand drawn and written by my son, who is in kindergarten.

It was a great birthday! My sincere thanks to all the well wishers here. You folks are like family to me.

edit: oh and special thanks to sinkhead for the awesome photoshop.. it was awesome1


----------



## JPH (Mar 25, 2008)

mthrnite? 
more like sexynite.

Glad you had a good birthday, mthr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Betcha can't name all the characters (on your t-shirt; without using others resources besides your noggin) going down the row, from left to right


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 25, 2008)

awesome shirt,
i hope you had a happy birthday


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 25, 2008)

@JPH

silver surfer - captain america - mr fantastic - um... algae man
idunno - the hulk - spider-man - goliath
idunno - idunno - the thing - thor
wolverine - someguyman - human torch - black panther (out of frame)

ok.. got some of em... figure the someguyman is prolly sgt. something.. rock, fury, idunno.


----------



## Frampy (Mar 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday MTHR!!!!
Hope it was fantastic!!!!!


----------



## test84 (Mar 25, 2008)

great shirt, I would die to see that card too.
thnx gary.


----------

